# Danio Question



## Cariessa (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm starting to stock a 29g tall and I want to start with some Danios (mainly because my son has fallen in love with the geneticly altered 'GloFish' Danio).

Because I know these are schooling fish and are happier and healthier in a schoal I want to get several. Do I need to get all the same type for a schoal? I was hoping for a couple of Glo's, a couple of longfin Zebra's, maybe a couple of longfin Golden. Would these school together or do I need to get more of each type to lower stress to the fish?

As a child I remember my mother had two Zebra's that chased each other all over the tank. I thought it was because they were happy and playful but now I realize it was perhaps stress and agression. I really don't want unhappy fishies


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Probably better off with a few of each imo.


----------



## Cariessa (Jan 15, 2009)

Can you define 'a few'? Would three of each be enough or are we talking five or six?


----------



## Dino (Dec 30, 2008)

The glos are geneticly altered zebras.
They will school with the regular zebras.
In the wild many species of danio school together.


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

I know that Danios will shool together. I've heard to keep sets of at least three. I usually go with pairs. If you get a chance, look for leopard danios. They are a variation of the zebra, but instead they are spotted with a yellow body. I think that I still have two that are about a year and a half old. I find them more hardy than the zebras in my opinion.


----------

